# Hello



## armstrong (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello from Texas.....

We are new Outback owners. YEA !!!!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Congratulations on the new camper.

Where you from? What model do you have? Who is in your family? Parents, kids, dogs, etc... How many of each?


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats, and welcome from a fellow Texan.....Enjoy the trailer and the site.

Kirk


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome Fellow Texan! Hope you love Outbackin' as much as we do. Have fun exploring!









Jana & Charles


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME TO THE BEST (not so) LITTLE SITE IN CYBERSPACE!!!*


----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

Another Texas Howdy! Welcome! I hope to see you out and about!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats! Looks like a 28BHS or maybe a 29BHS.

Welcome


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi armstrong
















to Outbackers 









AND Congrats!!


----------



## armstrong (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes, can't wait till our first trip memorial day weekend. We're just going to Waco for a weekend of racing. YEA !!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, y'all, glad to have you guys aboard.

Check out the Texas rally and join us at the RV Ranch in July! We'd love to have you.

Mark


----------



## armstrong (Apr 20, 2008)

Made reservation today. It's going to be a long haul for us, I think it's 3 exits from our house.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey! Are you guys OK? It looks like ya'll got quite a storm last night.


----------



## armstrong (Apr 20, 2008)

wntx_camper said:


> Hey! Are you guys OK? It looks like ya'll got quite a storm last night.


We made it through the storm, all the damage was a few miles west of us.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

wntx_camper said:


> Hey! Are you guys OK? It looks like ya'll got quite a storm last night.


Great news!


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome and ENJOY the OB!!


----------

